# Reptile products supply from China



## Sara_wen (Nov 3, 2010)

*This is introduce our company as *a specialized manufacturer trader and exporter of *reptile products and accessories*(terrariums, vivarium, reptile lights and heaters, reptile resin decoration, reptile dish)*,* rodent cages, bird toys and bird products, aquarium and aquatic accessories, cat trees, and other related pet products from China


We have a young, reliable, professional and aspiring work team who can supply good products and service to our customers. And all of our products are supplied in high quality with very competitive price which can support you more efficient and profitable cooperation. 


Besides our products showing in website, we also source different kind of pet products according to your special request. 

If you are interested in any of our products or services, please feel free to contact us directly or via email for detailed information. ​


We sincerely welcome you to join with us together on the base of mutual benefit by heart.​



Best wishes! ​




Sincerely yours,


Sara


MSN: [email protected]


Emails:[email protected] / [email protected]


Website: http://www.petty-china.com


Shanghai Petty International Co., Ltd


Add: No.99 Fengpu Dadao, Nanqiao Industrial Zone, Shanghai, China


Tel: +86-21-37568595 +86-21-67182334 


Fax: +86-21-67109561 +86-21-37568595 ​


----------



## Sara_wen (Nov 3, 2010)

Hope to be friends with the reptile lovers


----------

